# Is my saddle too narrow?



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

I just recently got a new Wintec dressage saddle and changed the gullet to one that is the next size more narrow. After taking the saddle off today and seeing the sweat pattern left, I'm wondering if I should go back to the one I originally had, which was the one step wider? 

I'm concerned because I used the gauge that comes with the saddle for measuring but seeing the sweat pattern sure makes me wonder.

Thanks.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Definitely doesn't fit correctly. There should be no dry spots under the saddle if it fits right.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

That's what I thought but needed a second, "yes, that's too narrow". Rats. :roll: I could have saved the $20 I spent on the new gullet and my horse a painful couple of rides.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

thats gotta hurt!


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

aarggghhhh.... don't tell me, don't tell me! Poor baby!!  The guilt is terrible Gidget! Here I was thinking I had the perfect saddle for her. :? Can anyone commiserate with me? ugh.....

On a better note, at least this is the first time I worked her long enough and hard enough to make her sweat with it. This is the third or fourth time riding with it. Still....ugh....


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey, at least you're not trying to play it off and tell us the saddle DOES fit, dagnabbit! 

Now that you know, you'll make it better for your mare.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't really know much about saddle fit, but your horse looks like she is very bum high so maybe that is causing the saddle to sit wrong, Maybe a withers pad would help. You should post some pics of your horse with the saddle on, you can get some really good advice that way.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

I agree with all above - it is absolutely too narrow. Can I ask which width you were using?


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Nah, I was smart enough to know that it was looking too narrow but dang it, I used the gauge!!! So wanted to make sure I _was_ seeing what I thought was too narrow of a gullet. 

I was using the blue gullet (medium wide). It had the red one (wide). 

Rachel, it could just be the picture since I took it from a wonky angle on the ground pointing down. She is a Paint though so she would tend to be butt high. I do use a half pad but not a wither pad.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

you know...if it makes you feel better I use to ride my horse in a saddle too small. I used the gauge thing too! I was at a wide but I changed it to the extra wide and have had no problems since...might wanna play around with it. sale that gullet or save it for a horse you may get later on..what size do you need anyways? I have all the gullets.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks. I actually have the size I need. It was in the saddle and I took it out thinking I was sizing my saddle for my horse! That gauge lied to me - to us! I mean, it's the gauge after all! (I'm being overly dramatic because when I bought the saddle I thought I _had_ to have the gauge.)

It's a wonder that our horses still like us.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

AHAHAHAHA, I have put Gidget through hell and back. I have tested out many many saddles.Most saddles do not fit her and I'm not sure why...So I tried my treeless and it works great for us..no soreness and walks out. I also have my wintec with the interchangable gullets and now that I have the right gullet in and a fuzzy liner for my girth(Gidget's allergic to neoprene) she is a happy horse before I girth her up and during she hates me but after that she is happy.

Also I heard if you mount from a block and your horse lines up and waits for you to get on that's a good sign that riding doesn't bother them...I make sure I watch every detail...you know..that might be someone being full of themselves..but thats what I heard and it makes sense!


----------



## corporate pride (Feb 23, 2010)

i did the same, i put my horse is a medium gullet, bought a wide trainers and got the saddle fitter out and told her i need it to be medium, she measured and told me he's a wide gullet!

what she did (with the gauge) is used a soft wire and shaped it to the horses wither where the gullet sits, then she layed it down and and measured it. it came out wide and on his back came back medium!

try that out....i'm about to get a saddle fitter out to refit my wide trainers to a medium, sooo we'll see what size she comes back with this time LOL


----------

